# On the brain....



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

MTB is once again on the brain, almost always, just like skiing usually is in the winter. When's the next ride? Where? Who's going to also be riding? Etc. etc.

The mighty Sundown has been closed almost two months. I hardly noticed.


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> MTB is once again on the brain, almost always, just like skiing usually is in the winter. When's the next ride? Where? Who's going to also be riding? Etc. etc.
> 
> The mighty Sundown has been closed almost two months. I hardly noticed.



Same here. I also find myself wondering when will be the next time I am on a certain trail so I can attemp some feature or climb that I have not made yet.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2009)

whatever, mountain biking is lame

I'm really not thinking in the slightest about buying a bike again, I gave it up in high school for a reason; it's lame.  I mean you sundown braggers; I can kind of see some fun being had in the bumps during winter where you all post on and on about it, but all the crap you post about RAW this and RBW that is a bunch of bs.  

I'll never buy a MTB, honestly.  Not thinking about slaying some single track in the woods in the least.  Zero appeal, total gaper sport

:???:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> whatever, mountain biking is lame
> 
> I'm really not thinking in the slightest about buying a bike again, I gave it up in high school for a reason; it's lame.  I mean you sundown braggers; I can kind of see some fun being had in the bumps during winter where you all post on and on about it, but all the crap you post about RAW this and RBW that is a bunch of bs.
> 
> ...



wow... all this from a dude that i thought was far from a hater.  you need to get yourself to a show or something to mellow out.


----------



## Marc (May 17, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> wow... all this from a dude that i thought was far from a hater.  you need to get yourself to a show or something to mellow out.



I'm thinking his post was meant to be read with a healthy tinge of sarcasm.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm thinking his post was meant to be read with a healthy tinge of sarcasm.



quit being facetious ahole

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2009)

Yup, always on the brain.  Can't wait to get back on the trail again.   I do the same thing as Tim, wonder when I'm going to get back to a particular obstacle, so that I can hopefully clear it.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2009)

Even while I'm actively out MTBing, I have skiing on the brain.

Just yesterday, while climbing killer hill #2, I was really tempted to bike-n-hike.  Instead, I told my self that toughing out the climb will help make me a better skier come November.


----------



## JD (May 17, 2009)

Try WW boating......all consuming.


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> wow... all this from a dude that i thought was far from a hater.  you need to get yourself to a show or something to mellow out.



What are you all bent out of shape about? You don't even ride anymore.......except to Friendly's... :roll:

:razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> What are you all bent out of shape about? You don't even ride anymore.......except to Friendly's... :roll:
> 
> :razz:



I rode the SS before practice for a bit on Friday.  Might get out at lunch today too.  Feeling a little groggy this AM.. :-(


----------



## Gremf (May 18, 2009)

Not only am I thinking about the next ride, I am also thinking about what bike to ride, geared of SS, and in the SS category, 29er or 26er.  Right now, my major concern is when  am I going to get my geared bike back into the mix since I just discovered I have a broken cassette body.  Unfortunately it's not a standard Shimano deal so I have try to contact the manufacturer and see if I can get a replacement.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Thinking about the next ride is the only thing that gets me through the work day sometimes...

(thinking about my family gets me through the day too, but I don't want to inflate their ego too much..)


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

Not one bit of skiing jones this spring.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not one bit of skiing jones this spring.



Same here, it probably helped that I had a pretty definitive end to the season, instead of some years when I ski my last day without knowing it at the time.  Plus, it was a great season, I don't feel like I missed out on too much.

I've completely embraced the warmer weather and longer days this year.  Pretty liberating really, to not be stuck in that funk through the spring.


----------



## Greg (May 31, 2009)

I just rode this morning and I already can't wait to get out again. This is getting ridiculous. :-?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 31, 2009)

Tweaked m groin at lacrosse today. <insert joke here> Hope it doesn't effect my MTB.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> I just rode this morning and I already can't wait to get out again. This is getting ridiculous. :-?



Nothing wrong with that!



Grassi21 said:


> Tweaked m groin at lacrosse today. <insert joke here> Hope it doesn't effect my MTB.



This lax crap is getting too lame to even joke about anymore... :roll:

Seriously, I thought you said lax was done for the season??


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nothing wrong with that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coaching for HS was over last week.  That was the killer 5 or 6 days a week.  Yesterday marked the end of the season for the club team I play for.

My groin feels much better today thanks for asking....


----------



## bigbog (Jun 1, 2009)

JD said:


> Try WW boating......all consuming.


..That's it JD...and more or less the same with Greg(only with the canoe), _*ANY*_ open water...moving or any pond...and I'm off with the canoe/oc-1...  It's why BobR and I have _never_ seen each other around time of Reggaefest(@Loaf).  Temps are always warming and water is flowing...  If the snowdepth isn't Rocky Mtn deep...the paddling-addicted part of the brain that enjoys the first warm days of Spring just flips on....


----------

